# Cream in coffee or tea



## ben909 (Mar 11, 2021)

How much cream do you put in coffee or tea, i apear to offend some pvp goers with the amount i use


----------



## TR273 (Mar 11, 2021)

ben909 said:


> How much cream do you put in coffee or tea, i apear to offend some pvp goers with the amount i use


What makes you say that?


----------



## ben909 (Mar 11, 2021)

TR273 said:


> What makes you say that?
> View attachment 104247


@Arishipshape ‘s reactions to my coffee picture


----------



## WisePati (Mar 11, 2021)

I sometimes use oat milk or other liquid non-dairy creamer.  I used to like cream in my tea.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 11, 2021)

WisePati said:


> I sometimes use oat milk or other liquid non-dairy creamer.  I used to like cream in my tea.


I have tried oat milk only once, in the peak of supply hording when there was no milk(although, all the stores but the one i go to seemed to have milk)

it was ok with breakfast cereal, but i would  not like it in coffee


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 11, 2021)

No cream. I enjoy it black. : D


----------



## WisePati (Mar 11, 2021)

ben909 said:


> I have tried oat milk only once, in the peak of supply hording when there was no milk(although, all the stores but the one i go to seemed to have milk)
> 
> it was ok with breakfast cereal, but i would  not like it in coffee


I get the barista or creamer type.  I agree that the regular oat milk is not the best choice.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Mar 11, 2021)

Tea should be at least as dark as Guinness.


----------



## Play3r (Mar 11, 2021)

the fact that "lets make this coffee white" is an option, makes me nearly laugh.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 11, 2021)

Player said:


> the fact that "lets make this coffee white" is an option, makes me nearly laugh.


Its using way more cream then is healthy


----------



## fernshiine (Mar 11, 2021)

I use so much. I don't like black coffee. Cream is a treat in my household though. I use it in my tea as well. Love the taste. Love the texture.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 11, 2021)

Splash of milk.


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 12, 2021)

I’m gay and trans so that means lots of cream AND it’s iced coffee


----------



## ben909 (Mar 12, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> I’m gay and trans so that means lots of cream AND it’s iced coffee


Not exaclty what the first things have to do with cream useage... unless i am missing something

And is iced coffee coffee with ice in it, or is it normal coffee put in a refrigerator untill its cold to you?


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 12, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Not exaclty what the first things have to do with cream useage... unless i am missing something
> 
> And is iced coffee coffee with ice in it, or is it normal coffee put in a refrigerator untill its cold to you?


Lol it’s a meme//joke. Like fall/winter hits and the gay friend still wants their coffee iced.
Just a dumb thing that is actually true in my case because I love cold beverages


----------



## Toasty9399 (Mar 12, 2021)

I like nonfat milk in my coffee and tea


----------



## Pomorek (Mar 12, 2021)

ben909 said:


> How much cream do you put in coffee


Gotta invert the question, how much coffee in cream?... I'm treating coffee largely utilitarian, it nicely invigorates my lazy yeen mind. But I actually cannot stand the taste of it! So the only option is to *make it white*. Seriously.

My tea, however, must be kept pristine.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 12, 2021)

I must say that green tea is splendid all season


----------



## Furrium (Mar 12, 2021)

I add so little cream to tea that the change in tea mass after adding cream must be measured on an analytical balance)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 12, 2021)

Cream. Heavy cream or half & half. NOT milk. No sugar.


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 12, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Cream. Heavy cream or half & half. NOT milk. No sugar.


what if we whip that heavy cream to make it fluffy heavy whipped cream?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 12, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> what if we whip that heavy cream to make it fluffy heavy whipped cream?



Why you gotta do that!? It's not dessert, it's the nectar of life.


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 12, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Why you gotta do that!? It's not dessert, it's the nectar of life.


dunno just kinda like how I live XD


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 12, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> dunno just kinda like how I live XD



I can't lie, though. I will eat whipped cream anytime, anywhere.


----------



## pingpong99 (Mar 21, 2021)

You don't really see coffee creamer in stores here, so I've never tried it. I just use regular milk, I'm usually a B5.


----------



## лОРИк (Mar 21, 2021)

sperm in tea
yum


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 21, 2021)

Coffee and cream is like a dream. I avoid having one without it if possible.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 21, 2021)

pingpong99 said:


> You don't really see coffee creamer in stores here, so I've never tried it. I just use regular milk, I'm usually a B5.



there is a proper scale?!

what is a b and c for?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 21, 2021)

pingpong99 said:


> You don't really see coffee creamer in stores here, so I've never tried it. I just use regular milk, I'm usually a B5.


Wait, you use creamer?


----------



## ben909 (Apr 20, 2022)

tries being this thread back from the dead


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 20, 2022)

I put a lot in coffee, but none in tea


----------

